# The Legion RDA Thread



## Viper_SA (4/6/15)

Got one of these clones today from Fasttech. At first I wanted it for a collector's piece only, didn't think I'd build on it. The I thought, what the heck!

Did my first quad coil build on it. 4x1mm ID slanted coils with 28G. 14 wraps each. Came out to 0.4 ohm after wicking and juicing. CHUCKS the vapor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (4/6/15)

@Viper_SA 
How many wraps per coil?


----------



## Viper_SA (4/6/15)

Yoda said:


> @Viper_SA
> How many wraps per coil?



14 wraps


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

Interesting


----------



## moonunit (5/6/15)

How is the ramp up on quad coils?

Nice build!


----------



## Viper_SA (5/6/15)

moonunit said:


> How is the ramp up on quad coils?
> 
> Nice build!



Just below 0.5 seconds to full temp


----------

